# CPC Looking for work



## romans5-8@charter.net (Apr 3, 2014)

LISA A. OAKES - CPC
181 Benton Road, Unit 22
N.Haverhill, NH  03774
(603) 243-0274


PROFESSIONAL EXPERIENCE

Cottage Hospital? Woodsville, NH                                                                   June 12-June 13
Outpatient Medical Coder

?	Abstracting/coding all diagnoses and procedures using ICD-9-CM and CPT Classification in accordance with coding guidelines within the following areas of the hospital: 
?	Emergency Room /Walk In Clinic
?	Radiology
?	Occupational and Physical Therapy
?	Laboratory
?	Hospitalist  (Doctor on rounds)
?	Specialty Clinics ( Neurology, Urology, Gastrology, Cardiology)  
?	Ambulatory and Birthing Outpatient




New Hampshire State Cancer Registry? Lebanon, NH                           Feb 11-June 12
Cancer Tumor Registrar

?	Abstracting cancer cases (Using ICD-O-3 and other references)
?	Perform recoding audits (visually edit  hospital cases for accuracy)
?	Perform casefinding activities: Review of pathology reports to identify potentially missed cases
?	Assist with annual death clearance
?	Process merged cases and perform case consolidation
?	Ensure data quality:  process GenEdits to identify and correct errors, review New Hampshire cancer reports to determine case completeness and accuracy in accordance with national standards
?	Visit assigned New Hampshire hospitals to check reliability of information abstracted from charts
?	Work with senior registry staff and local hospital registrars to address patterns of inaccurate or incomplete reporting 












Supervisory Administrative Union (SAU) #23 ? Haverhill, NH         Aug 09-Feb 11
Accounts Payable/Purchasing

?	Meticulously perform account payables & purchasing transactions for six schools within SAU #23, carefully accounting for $7 million in combined transactions, annually
?	Detail oriented?perform administrator oversight and reconciliation management of 60+ P-card credit accounts to ensure user?s transactions are properly account coded and purchases are paid in a timely manner 
?	Orchestrated the setup and maintenance of several State of NH fuel purchasing accounts to facilitate refueling of SAU #23 fleet vehicles?streamlined system helped reduce operational cost
?	Proactively perform various customer service functions such as addressing questions, concerns and resolving problems fielded by teachers from six districts and multiple vendors, elevated to the SAU for assistance





Blue Mountain Union School ? Wells River, VT                               June 08 ? Aug 09
Administrative Assistant
?	Answering Phones and making appointments for Superintendent & Business Manager
?	Payroll
?	Benefits Administrator
?	Policy changes
?	Various reports to Vermont Department of Education
?	Monthly and Quarterly Payroll Tax Reporting
?	W-2, W-3, 1099 and 1096 
?	Accounts Payable 



Harding & Bahr CPA?s ? Plymouth, NH                            		Nov 06 ? June 08
Staff Accountant

?	QuickBooks Pro Advisor
?	Payroll
?	Monthly, Quarterly and Yearly Payroll Tax Reporting
?	W-2, W-3, 1099 and 1096 
?	Accounts Receivable
?	Accounts Payable
?	General Ledger
?	Bank Reconciliations
?	Advising, Installation and set-up of QuickBooks 
?	Workmen?s Comp Audits
?	Income Tax Preparation
?	Customer Service
?	QuickBooks (2005-2008)
?	Excel
?	Outlook
?	Ultra Tax
?	Turbo Tax






COMPUTER SKILLS

?	Accounting software: Peachtree, QuickBooks, ADP, Paychex, Budget Sense and ADS ProFund SeQuel
?	Microsoft Office: Word, Excel, Access and Outlook 
?	Cancer Registry: Rocky Mountain
?	Cottage Hospital: HMS, Encoder



EDUCATION


DEAN JUNIOR COLLEGE - Franklin, MA	                            			            Sep 87 ? May 89
Associate Degree in Business Administration:  Accounting Major

COMMUNITY COLLEGE OF RHODE ISLAND - Warwick, RI		           Sep 01 ? Jun 02
Certified Nursing Assistant Licensing Program

LEBANON COLLEGE - Lebanon, NH						            May 09 ? Sep 10
Professional Medical Coding Certificate Program

AHIMA ? Chicago, IL                                                                                                         Jan 12? Apr 12
Pathophysiology/Pharmacology
Reimbursement Methodologies                                                                                                          Mar 13? May 13

PLYMOUTH STATE UNIVERSITY                                                                                 Oct 13? Mar 14
Advanced Hospital Coding Certificate Program
Preparation for CCS Exam (4/5/2014)


----------



## Pam Brooks (Apr 3, 2014)

Lisa, not sure where in NH you're located, but I've heard that Dartmouth is looking for coders.


----------

